# Ah, the good old days.



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2021)

The Year was 1955

Did you hear the post office is

thinking about charging 7 cents just to mail a letter?

If they raise the minimum wage to $1.00,

nobody will be able to hire outside help at the store.

When I first started driving, who would have thought

gas would someday cost 25 cents a gallon?

Guess we'd be better off leaving the car in the garage.

Did you see where some baseball player just signed a contract for $50,000 a year just to play ball? It wouldn't surprise me if someday they'll be making more than the President.

I never thought I'd see the day all our kitchen appliances would

be electric. They're even making electric typewriters now.

It's too bad things are so tough nowadays. I see where a few

married women are having to work to make ends meet.

It won't be long before young couples are going to have to hire someone to watch their kids so they can both work.

I'm afraid the Volkswagen car is going to open the door

to a whole lot of foreign business.

Thank goodness I won't live to see the day when the Government takes half our income in taxes. I sometimes wonder if we are

electing the best people to government.

The fast food restaurant is convenient for a quick meal,

but I seriously doubt they will ever catch on.

There is no sense going on short trips any more for a weekend. It costs nearly $2.00 a night to stay in a hotel.

No one can afford to be sick anymore.

At $15.00 a day in the hospital, it's too rich for my blood.

If they think I'll pay 30 cents for a haircut, forget it.

Credit to Walter Kierzkowski..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Been There (Jul 19, 2021)

I remember seeing comic books writing about spacemen going to the moon and people laughing and saying that will never happen. 
I also remember being told by my aunt that only the rich people in this world have phones in their cars.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm not the only one to remember 
matchbook advertisements, am I?


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 29, 2021)

And who can forget comic book advertisements for things like X-ray eyeglasses and _Sea Monkeys?

_


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2021)

Anyone remember having one of these lights.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember having one of these lights.
> 
> View attachment 181010



Oh yeah, it made these look "great"! ($435, Used condition, on Ebay)


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2021)

I just came across a picture from the past. It was my parent's 18th anniversary. My Mom, Dad, and my brother who was 16yrs old at the time.Me and my sister aren't in it because I was only an infant and my sister was only 2yrs old.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2021)

Remember outhouses? Remember hand dug wells downhill from the outhouse?  Remember freshly killed deer, rabbit, and squirrel  etc. hung or nailed to the tree, -fresh meat for dinner.  Or breaking a tooth on a bit of gunshot not removed from the turkey?

Ah, yes, grandma‘s old country house, in west Texas, hotter than hell.  The good old days when children kept their mouths shut, their clothes clean, and their butts in a chair.  How I DO NOT MISS those good old days.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 6, 2021)

Today I experienced a good old days. A hired vehicle needed to be returned, something that I can do quite easily. Problem was, we didn't have anyone who could give me a lift back. No problem, when I turned 65 I was issued with an old folks bus pass, I have never used it but hey, come on, the bus passes by the vehicle hire centre and it's only a short walk back here from the bus stop where I would be dropped off. As a kid I went everywhere by bus.

The car returned, I make my way to the bus stop, a few minutes later the bus pulls up, how lucky am I? An impending problem loomed up when I saw the driver encased in some sort of anti-covid bubble. I stand looking at him holding my buss pass, expecting him to agree that the said pass is not out of date and wave me through to find a seat.

The sense of stupid, as in, I'm ignorant as to why the driver is staring back at me, gets me feeling that something should happen but I haven't a clue what. "Put your card on the reader," the driver instructed, "You what?" I replied. Exasperated, the driver took my card, placed it on some sort of gizmo until the gizmo went "bleep," then handed me the card. "Born again bus user?" He said, adding, "How long?" "The last time that I got on a bus, I stepped on a platform at the rear and paid the bus conductor in cash." I replied, "that would have been around 1963," I added. "Nearly sixty years then," he replied. If you say so," I said, and went on, "does the bus inspector carry a gizmo like your's when he gets on to check everyone's ticket?" The subsequent guffaw told me that I should get a cab next time.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2021)

I posted this back in 2013 so I guess it makes it good old days. It is a true story and explains my fear of Billy goats.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> And who can forget comic book advertisements for things like X-ray eyeglasses


Those didn't work, BTW


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 7, 2021)

DOS


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Sea monkeys.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2021)

These were fun until I put one in moms cigarette:


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 8, 2021)

​


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember having one of these lights.
> 
> View attachment 181010


If you were 'a cool cat' in 1960, you had to have an aluminum Christmas tree, with one of those lights spinning around underneath. Tres chic.
We finally had to throw the light out. It would get stuck on the green lens, and overheat. I'm surprised this thing didn't burn down the house.


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2021)

In the good old days, there was a toy in a box of cereal, and in Cracker Jack.
When my mom wasn't looking, I'd toss a box of anything that said "Free Inside" in the cart.
When the cashier pulled that item out of the cart, my mom would ask, _"Where did that come from?" _ (she wasn't very smart).


----------



## Fiddle1973 (Sep 8, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> And who can forget comic book advertisements for things like X-ray eyeglasses and _Sea Monkeys?
> 
> View attachment 180977_


I always wanted to order the sea monkeys!!!


----------



## Fiddle1973 (Sep 8, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> If you were 'a cool cat' in 1960, you had to have an aluminum Christmas tree, with one of those lights spinning around underneath. Tres chic.
> We finally had to throw the light out. It would get stuck on the green lens, and overheat. I'm surprised this thing didn't burn down the house.


Ours got stuck too, overheated and melted one of the colors. And we thought if we faced it toward our B & W TV screen, we’d have color tv! Not great thinkers, we…..


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember having one of these lights.
> 
> View attachment 181010



My grandparents had a smaller version of that which you pointed at your black-and-white TV. It was supposed to make it look like a color TV.  News flash: it didn't.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 12, 2021)

My sister collect those trees and the light disks. I think she puts the whole shebang out at Christmas. I was going to buy her one of the light things one year, but they were too expensive. I like the idea of them, but I've never seen one except in photos.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Ladybj (Sep 14, 2021)

Pappy said:


> The Year was 1955
> 
> Did you hear the post office is
> 
> ...


I was not not born..but WOW!!!  Just shows the signs of financial change.  Great post!!!


----------

